# Coolstance Copra



## auntienutnut (20 March 2017)

Hi

Anyone feed this? 
Good and bad reviews please.

I have had a Google and only found good reviews.

Thinking about giving it a try for weight gain.

TIA


----------



## SEL (20 March 2017)

I do. My fat one gets a very, very wet slop of it over her feed to hide the taste of her boswellia & the one who needs to put on weight gets a decent scoop.

I've also lent scoops to a friend for her 2 TBs who were struggling in winter and they now get it 2 x day. Its great for putting on condition, doesn't heat them up and all the ones we've tried it on like the taste. Nice shiny coats as well.

I have heard some horses don't like the taste, which is why I lent some to my friend to start with - so might be worth borrowing a bit if you know anyone who uses it it.


----------



## auntienutnut (20 March 2017)

Many thanks Im getting excited over a feed, madness

My TB eats anything, just find the right product at the right price to put the weight on, fingers crossed this is it.

Don't suppose you remember how long to see a difference?
I suppose this time of year, I wont be sure as it may well be the grass.


----------



## Shadrid (20 March 2017)

I started my good doer 21 yr old cob on this around November last year. She lives out 24/7 365 but needed a bit extra as was dropping a bit too much weight. I found it great for gradual weight gain and she is still on it now but a bit less. She also has micronised linseed which again, I can increase or decrease as necessary for gradual weight change. But the product that really made a difference to her when she was a little poorly due to a foot abcess and lost a bit too much weight for my liking, was Equijewel Rice Bran. Four cups a day in two feeds for about 3 weeks and then reduced down.


----------



## Meredith (20 March 2017)

Finding the feed that suits your horse is always difficult. I have fed a huge variety of 'named' conditioning feeds ( except linseed ) over the years and given them all time to show a positive result. I was not much impressed with any until I fed copra. I would recommend introducing it slowly though.


----------



## auntienutnut (20 March 2017)

Meredith said:



			Finding the feed that suits your horse is always difficult. I have fed a huge variety of 'named' conditioning feeds ( except linseed ) over the years and given them all time to show a positive result. I was not much impressed with any until I fed copra. I would recommend introducing it slowly though.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Im hoping this is the product, I have tried all the healthy £40.00 a bag options and now working my way down! 

Can I ask why you say introduce it slowly? It does say build up over 10-14 days which I was going to do.

Also how long did you find before you saw an improvement?


----------



## Meredith (20 March 2017)

auntienutnut said:



			Many thanks Im hoping this is the product, I have tried all the healthy £40.00 a bag options and now working my way down! 

Can I ask why you say introduce it slowly? It does say build up over 10-14 days which I was going to do.

Also how long did you find before you saw an improvement?
		
Click to expand...

Only because somewhere I read that it could be an aquired taste as it is so different to most horse feeds. If you don't want to buy a bag in case your horse dislikes it could you find someone to give you a little to try?
I can't remember exactly but horse was not holding enough condition at end of January and in March she was fine. The improvement wasn't due to spring grass as I don't have new grazing after winter until much later in the year.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (21 March 2017)

My horse wouldn't eat the minimum they recommend, by the time it swells 3 times its size it was too much quantity for  him to eat.

I put weight on mine with topspec fibre plus cubes and senior lite balancer he had 5 feeds a day and took about 2 months to gain the weight, he is now maintaining on approx half this amount and he is eating his hay now which he wasn't before


----------



## NOISYGIRL (21 March 2017)

Saracen releve also good for weight gain and micronized linseed or equijewel

Also solution mash from rowen and Banbury range


----------



## amandaco2 (21 March 2017)

I feed it to mine.
I tried loads of the mixes/cubes and spent ££. 
my lad was 17.2h Inter II dressage horse and was taping at under 500kg. he went onto copra in late autumn and within 6 weeks he had covered his ribs and looked amazing by 10 weeks.
he had had loads of grass, hay, bucket feed 3-4x day, his teeth had been done twice and worming was done (inclu tape and encysted) and counts done - all checked in the spring/ summer/ autumn before so I can only say it was the copra that helped....esp as the grass was going by then too!
he was very fussy feeder- wouldn't eat the A+P conditioning feed at all in the amounts he needed so I was feeding him 4x day so he would eat enough!
so yes it really worked for mine.

I feed it in small amounts to my other 3 as it is brilliant for coats too.


----------



## auntienutnut (21 March 2017)

I



amandaco2 said:



			I feed it to mine.
I tried loads of the mixes/cubes and spent ££. 
my lad was 17.2h Inter II dressage horse and was taping at under 500kg. he went onto copra in late autumn and within 6 weeks he had covered his ribs and looked amazing by 10 weeks.
he had had loads of grass, hay, bucket feed 3-4x day, his teeth had been done twice and worming was done (inclu tape and encysted) and counts done - all checked in the spring/ summer/ autumn before so I can only say it was the copra that helped....esp as the grass was going by then too!
he was very fussy feeder- wouldn't eat the A+P conditioning feed at all in the amounts he needed so I was feeding him 4x day so he would eat enough!
so yes it really worked for mine.

I feed it in small amounts to my other 3 as it is brilliant for coats too.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed it has the same effect on mine will update after 4 weeks would be so nice not to see ribs


----------



## ktj1891 (7 April 2017)

I feed it to my poor doer ex-racer year round. In winter I add a mixture of linseed, kwikbeet and grass nuts.

Highly recommend it, works very well for my lad!


----------

